# Forced Induction, Anyone?



## Staycheezin (Dec 4, 2017)

05 A4 gto 
Somewere down the road id like to get an LSA supercharger for my car, they sell these kits for around 4 grand without the lid. So far i have vararam CAI (likely to change because of the blower) and also some LT headers from TSP plan on getting torquer v2 cam but considering geting ls3 heads for the blower. This is were im stuck dont know wether to keep stock 243 and port, springs etc. Or swap for ls3 heads. 

Also what would be a good cam set up for these LSA blowers? More of a "streetable" cam


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

I am looking at a Lingenfelter GT2-3 cam.


----------



## Trey06 (Feb 21, 2018)

One good option for a streetable cam for your application is a TSP 228r.600/600/112lsa.


----------



## MetalDeathtrap (Apr 17, 2017)

Staycheezin said:


> 05 A4 gto
> Somewere down the road id like to get an LSA supercharger for my car, they sell these kits for around 4 grand without the lid. So far i have vararam CAI (likely to change because of the blower) and also some LT headers from TSP plan on getting torquer v2 cam but considering geting ls3 heads for the blower. This is were im stuck dont know wether to keep stock 243 and port, springs etc. Or swap for ls3 heads.
> 
> Also what would be a good cam set up for these LSA blowers? More of a "streetable" cam




You would have to use ls3 heads if you don’t want to have to shave the hood for clearance or get a cowl. You would also make more with those heads as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Stayccheezin hasn't been here since he left that post in December last year.....


----------

